
Crocodoc (YC W10) Launches Preview of Revamped HTML5 Document Converter - rdamico
http://techcrunch.com/2013/02/14/crocodoc-pdf-word-and-powerpoint-documents-html5-converter/
======
onemorepassword
Deeply impressed by the product, but I hate it when pricing is hidden behind
"contact our sales team". That usually equals "let's first see how deep your
pockets are".

Also a tactic often used by companies that keep you paying the original rates
while their actual pricing for new clients have dropped considerably.

~~~
zbruhnke
As someone who has met the guys on the team and know them on a business and
personal level that's just not the case. They have been so focused on building
out a kickass product that even the small things like a pricing page have been
put on the back burner for now.

I know reaching out can be a pain, but these guys will iron that part of the
process out as well. For now it's definitely worth your while to reach out and
have a chat with them!

~~~
tghw
It'll be far cheaper for them to make a pricing page than to be answering all
of the inquiries.

------
TylerE
I have to say I'm pretty blown away. I'm more or less the sole software
engineer for a group of small local newspapers, and have been on the lookout
for a system to replace our current flash-based e-edition reader.

Crocodoc is the first conversion service I've seen that actually properly
renders our PDFs.

Sample:
[https://preview.crocodoc.com/view/183cbebf-8d01-4f5f-bb3a-5e...](https://preview.crocodoc.com/view/183cbebf-8d01-4f5f-bb3a-5e26dc11ca60)

~~~
8ig8
FYI: Your sample doc keeps crashing Mobile Safari on my v1 iPad, but the
_official_ preview (<https://preview.crocodoc.com/>) seems to work fine.

~~~
peterlai
Hey guys - Peter here from Crocodoc. In the official release, pages on mobile
devices will be lazy-loaded to prevent the pages from using too much memory
like it does on this demo here.

------
davidu
This is impressive: <https://crocodoc.com/see-it-in-action/>

I'm glad there is someone who wakes up every morning really excited about
taking some of the worst, most broken, least documented, and eye-gauging
binary yet immensely popular file formats in the world (PDF, XLS, PPT, DOC),
and turning them into sane documents for viewing on all my screens.

That's impressive.

~~~
goronbjorn
While that's impressive, _that's not even the new version_. The new conversion
is here: <https://preview.crocodoc.com/>

~~~
dguaraglia
Wow. That's amazing.

------
goronbjorn
Is this what powers the new Dropbox Preview?

~~~
newtonapple
It seems like Dropbox is using the native Chrome PDF viewer on Chrome and
PDF.js on Firefox for PDF files.

~~~
goronbjorn
But they're doing some conversion on the for .doc/.xls files to output a pdf.
Also, Crocodoc lists them as a customer.

------
j_s
Someone show this to Scribd, quick! And/or switch the Hacker News auto-Scribd-
pdf-links 'feature' ASAP...

